# Cross Country Skiing with Baby?



## Lilly Milly

Am I crazy to want to do this? DD is almost 6 mos and _loved_ going for a walk the other day, but I have plantar fasciitis which is making it hard to walk until it heals. I can cross country ski though on a lake a couple blocks away and it is so nice and fun and refreshing. I'd love to take DD since it is such a long winter here (MN) and I hate her being couped up inside so much.

I just ordered an Ergo and would like to try skiing with baby on my back. The lake is totally flat (obviously...LOL). I'm not a pro or anything, but I don't fall down. If I did it would be like sitting down on my hip, not like a total faceplant or on my back, you know?

I am wondering if anyone else has done this and was it hard to adjust to a different center of gravity. Any other problems?

ETA: the lake is also totally and completely and undoubtedly frozen solid. This is MN and the lake is a shallow one, so it's very very solid. I just don't want anyone to think there is a chance of falling through. No way!


----------



## MommaShark

we did it then got a Chariot w/ skiis.....
it was fine but made me nervous


----------



## Comtessa

I fall down all the time when I ski, so I wouldn't risk it with babe in an Ergo.
Even if you fall on your hip (rather than a face/back fall), the baby's legs hang down at your side in the Ergo and I would think there'd be a very real danger of landing on a little leg or foot.


----------



## Lilly Milly

I looked up the Chariot and I actually think we have one of those that our neighbors sold us for $50. The ski kit is expensive though. Maybe this can go on our wishlist for next Christmas or something. It looks like a pain though. Would it be convenient to drag it a couple blocks over variously well-shoveled sidewalks and plowed curbs? Or is it best for driving it to the park where you can park and go?

That's a good point about the feet in the Ergo. I also ordered a Mei Tei. I wonder if a high back carry would work..

And thank you for your responses!


----------



## lifeguard

I'd do it. I was hiking with ds the other day & was thinking how great it would be to go skiing.

You could also try pulling a toboggan.

As for falling - heck, people fall all the time - most of the times I've hurt myself the worst have been while just walking. You can't eliminate all risk from life.


----------



## junipervt

when we snowshoe we pull DD in a sled. It is a wooden baby sled. She wears a snowsuit & we tuck a wool blanket around her. Works well for us & she loves it!


----------



## wetcement101

I'd do a sled, not a sling.


----------



## Lilly Milly

Thanks for your input! I'm thinking I will at least try the high back carry and see how it goes. It is so close to the house that if I feel unstable I'll just come back. No biggie. I'll keep the toboggan/sled idea as a backup, but I guess I'd have to tie it to my waist or something or I wouldn't be able to use the poles. I read something about kicking snow onto the sled, but I don't think that would happen when I ski. I am not fast AT ALL.

I'll definitely use a sled when I can walk again though. I love to walk on the snowy lake. It's a great workout and I can bring the dog too. Stupid plantar fasciitis!!!


----------



## cileag

I'm in MN too and was at Theo Wirth park and saw a woman with her baby in an ergo--saw them leave too so I know they got back safe.







For me, it would just depend on my skill level--skiing, I wouldn't because I'm not that skilled. Biking though, I'm planning on getting a front seat and I know people will think that is just as crazy as skiing.


----------



## Comtessa

Cileag, you're totally right about that! I don't feel nervous at all with a babe on the bike, since I'm accustomed to cycling, but me on skis is just an ER visit waiting to happen, with _or_ without a little one.


----------



## redvlagrl

We do it. Or rather, DH does it. He's a really good XC skiier. H wears her in the beco and it's fine. We will buy a double chariot, though, when the new baby arrives and get teh ski kit. I doubt I will ever feel confident enough to wear her while skiing (I am a terrible skiier and do fall!)


----------



## mckittre

I'd do it! I snowshoe with my baby on my back almost every day, sometimes on steep and icy hills - I think skiing a flat lake gives much less chance to fall over. On your back is nice for weight distribution - it's no more likely to unbalance you than a medium-sized backpack would.
And really, in the very unlikely event that you fall, instinct will most likely send you falling in some way that won't hit the baby. I've never fallen with my baby while hiking, but I've done it on an icy patch of ground right in front of my house with baby in my arms - I contorted in some odd way and didn't drop him or hit him at all.
Actually, I think there's more risk of falls at random times like that when you aren't really thinking about it much, then when you've decided to go out skiing and are being very careful.


----------



## Big D




----------



## Lilly Milly

Thanks everyone! I totally agree about the instincts when falling. I fell in my house once with my chihuahua in my arms and somehow fell around the coffee table and onto the sofa twisting myself around onto my back/side to cradle the dog in such a way to not be smushed! It was the funniest thing ever and I would not have imagined a stranger way to fall if I hadn't done it myself! She had this totally stunned look on her face that cracks me up to this day. This crazy big-eyed look like, WTH just happened?!?!? LOL!

I still haven't gotten to ski with the baby, but I plan too. This Saturday would have been perfect, but I went to a different lake to an art shanty thing (got to try out the Ergo though...it was great and DD loved riding around in it!). Anyway, hopefully this weekend I'll get a chance...


----------



## birdword

I go skiing with my baby all the time, I usually put her in a carrier on my belly because typically when I fall I fall back, and if I did fall forward I could break the fall with my arms. I've been wanting to get a sled but it just isn't in the budget right now. I would say if you're on a lake and not going anywhere too rocky or hilly then you're fine. Have fun!


----------



## trauerweidchen

I just went skiing with my 8.5 m.o. wrapped on my back today--it was great! I'd say it all comes down to your comfort and skill level.


----------



## jewelsJZ

I haven't skiied but did go hiking in snow with ds in the Ergo, last weekend. Bundled him up and off we went. There were some hills, too. Worked just fine and he loved it!


----------

